# Suggestion: Polo tournament players entry



## aikencura (May 3, 2010)

Hi

What music would you suggest for the entry of the players at a polo tournament. Maybe something 'royal' like with fanfares?

Thank you very much


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

_Trumpet Voluntary _by John Stanley (1712 to 1786).

I had a trumpeter play that when we rode our horses late last year.


----------

